# Tonsil mass



## tnormand (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a physician who did and I & D of a left tonsil abscess (not peritonsillar) and a open biopsy of the left  tonsil mass. I am thinking that for the I & D use cpt 42720 and the biopsy use 42800.  Does any one have any other suggestions?  A scope was not used for these procedures.


----------

